# Right Heart Cath with U/S Guidance



## mnash (Apr 27, 2010)

Our physician would like to bill 76937 when performing a right heart cath, 93501, stating that ultrasound guidance is required in order to access the venous system.  From what I've read, establishing vascular access in inherent to placing the cath and therefore should not be billed separately.

Does anyone have experience with this scenario?
Thanks,

Marisa Nash, CPC
Aurora Health Care


----------



## deeva456 (Apr 27, 2010)

You are correct, ultrasound guidance or use of fluoroscopy during a heart cath is included with the heart cath code. 

Dolores, CPC-CCC


----------

